# control 722 through cabinet door?



## IanG (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm trying to control my 722 through a cabinet door - I thought the remote would do it, but the door needs to be open a bit for it to work - is there a way to control the 722 without having to open the door (which drives my wife nuts  )

Thanks
Ian


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Take the door off, heat is bad for your 722


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Ian,

Welcome to the forums! I agree with oljim. The 722 generates a good amount of heat and you don't want to trap it inside an enclosure. The 722 WILL overheat.

Wood cabinets look nice but they really aren't practical for a lot of electronic equipment.


----------



## IanG (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for your replies - we just did a major renovation, so the built-in wood cabinets need to stay, and need to house the equipment (and the doors need to stay closed  ) But I can build in a fan ... I also just changed to the green 1 UHF Pro chips and they seem to work - now to get the other components to be operated behind doors!

Thanks again,
Ian


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

IanG said:


> Thanks for your replies - we just did a major renovation, so the built-in wood cabinets need to stay, and need to house the equipment (and the doors need to stay closed  ) But I can build in a fan ... I also just changed to the green 1 UHF Pro chips and they seem to work - now to get the other components to be operated behind doors!
> 
> Thanks again,
> Ian


You could set up an IR repeater system. I've never set one up but have friends who use them and they work well. Basically there's one IR "eye" that sites on your TV or somewhere on the cabinet, and then it carries all IR signals from your remote(s) via a wire to the equipment in the cabinet.


----------



## IanG (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks - so an IR 'eye' (like the Harmony 890) should control the 722?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That is what I use to control my TV. The IR is in the cabinet receiving the signal and sends it (Through Wire) over to the TVs IR that is behind a wood in the cabinet. Works great.


----------



## IanG (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Ron - and do you know that that will work to control the 722? Do you know where the sensor is on it to attach the IR emitter to?

Thanks again,
Ian


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You need a source of cool air and an exhaust for hot air in the area where you have the 722 or you'll be cooking breakfast on top of it (HOT,HOT,HOT)!


----------



## IanG (Jul 9, 2008)

yep, I've read that (been lurking here for a few months). 2 units have been in closed cabinets (one in family room, one in bedroom) since March ... warm, but both still working flawlessly (knock wood!!)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

IanG said:


> Thanks Ron - and do you know that that will work to control the 722? Do you know where the sensor is on it to attach the IR emitter to?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Ian


Don't have it controlling the 722. buy my harmony 880 does so I assume and IR repeater would work.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

just call and get a 6.3 IR/UHF Pro remote from E*. put the green chip with the black "1" and uhf pro on it in the remote ; address the remote...voila 722 working through door.


----------



## IanG (Jul 9, 2008)

Perfect - after my first post I noticed that the second remotes for each unit were the 6.3 IR/UHF, so I did exactly as you said and that works. What I'd like to do, though, is operate the 722, Panasonic Blu-Ray, and Pioneer AVR with a single remote (and they're all behind cabinet doors). So I'd like to figure out how to use something like the harmony 890 pro (with IR emitters) on these components (and in particular, with the 722)....
Thanks again!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have an IR repeater setup for all my eqs. I have cabinet doors that block the IR signal. The repeater setup works flawlessly. 

To alleviate heat, I took the back off the cabinet. Haven't had any issues in several years.


----------



## Bobham (Jan 26, 2008)

Just to pass along my experience... mounted two 722 units into a cabinet with plenty of space, and built in a (noisy) fan to move air in and out. Both units would reboot without warning at different times. It would happen only once or twice a week, but at the worst time. Once I removed them from the cabinet, the problem stopped. So if you see unexpected reboots, think heat first. Good Luck.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

When we had custom cabinets designed a few years ago, I had the cabinet maker route a 1" wide slot in the bottom shelf where my sat. receiver sits. This combined with two cooling fans that take air out of the enclosure seem to do the trick nicely.

Good luck.

John


----------



## IanG (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks! And DMSPEN, do you have an wired IR emitter attached to the front of the 722? If so, where?

Thanks again!
Ian


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

I aim my repeater at the middle of the 3 grey dots on the bottom of the center front of the 622/722. Works for me.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

As slowmo said, attach it to the middle of the 3 dots. I think I paid about $60 for the IR extender with 8 extensions. Yes, I have a lovely wired mess behind my cabinet, but I have the doors closed!

Another option is to get a universal RF remote and rf extenders. They cost more but give you much greater location flexibility.



IanG said:


> Thanks! And DMSPEN, do you have an wired IR emitter attached to the front of the 722? If so, where?
> 
> Thanks again!
> Ian


----------



## IanG (Jul 9, 2008)

great - thank you both .... I have a harmony 890 pro - with an extender and wired emitters. I'll try that with the 722 in the middle of the 3 grey dots. And thanks again!
Ian


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

IanG said:


> Thanks Ron - and do you know that that will work to control the 722? Do you know where the sensor is on it to attach the IR emitter to?


Ian,

I use my Harmony 890 PRO RF Extender to control my A/V equipment, including a 622. It's easy to locate the IR emitter by trial and error at worst. In my case I do not use a single emitter to control the 622 - I use the blaster on the RF Extender. It is quite robust.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

IanG said:


> yep, I've read that (been lurking here for a few months). 2 units have been in closed cabinets (one in family room, one in bedroom) since March ... warm, but both still working flawlessly (knock wood!!)


Heat is the cancer of electronic equipment. The more you have, the lower your life expectancy.


----------



## IanG (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Salt - I would do that, but my 722 is in the left cabinet, a subwoofer in the center cabinet, and a DVD player and AVR in the right cabinet. So I have the extender in the center cabinet above the subwoofer with wires going to the left & right cabinets. I doubt the blaster would work through to the adjacent cabinet....
Ian


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

IanG said:


> So I have the extender in the center cabinet above the subwoofer with wires going to the left & right cabinets.


Does the subwoofer work at all mounted in a cabinet?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

IanG said:


> Thanks Salt - I would do that, but my 722 is in the left cabinet, a subwoofer in the center cabinet, and a DVD player and AVR in the right cabinet. So I have the extender in the center cabinet above the subwoofer with wires going to the left & right cabinets. I doubt the blaster would work through to the adjacent cabinet....
> Ian


I see that now.


----------



## IanG (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Harsh,
The subwoofer (BIC H-100) sits on an auralex pad (http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SubDude/) and the cabinet door is not a wood panel like the others - it's covered with acoustic cloth (http://www.acoustex.com/Home.html) so it works very well....
Ian


----------

